# VLC Player More than one open



## I-KILLED-U

Do anybody know how to make VLC player play more than one video at the same time?


----------



## Motoxrdude

Run more the once instance of it?


----------



## I-KILLED-U

Motoxrdude said:


> Run more the once instance of it?



yes, sorry i couldnt think of the right word.


----------



## Motoxrdude

Just open it more then once. IDK why it's hard to do, just double  click the vlc shortcut more then once.


----------



## hermeslyre

That's easy, I can't live without it. VLC < settings < preferences < Tick advanced options < Advanced < untick allow only one running instance. 

You can do this with MPC or any media player really.


----------



## I-KILLED-U

hermeslyre said:


> That's easy, I can't live without it. VLC < settings < preferences < Tick advanced options < Advanced < untick allow only one running instance.
> 
> You can do this with MPC or any media player really.



oh thanks, this is the way i wanted it.    i didnt like clicking on the VLC icon everytime i wanted to see more than 2 movies at once .  

Thanks for the info. Now I can just go to the folder and select severals movie files , right click on each one and open it with VLC.


----------

